# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  print screen  }  برنت سكرين

## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
مساء الخير والياسمين  
كيف الحال اخواني واخواتي  " 


_شرح عمل برنت سكرين } print screen 
__
_*طبع الشاشة*


_تصوير (اى شىء تحبه )_ 
_نجي ونشوف الشرح وكيفيه عمل البرنت سكرين_

*راح اقوم با الشرح الى*/
 برنامج الرسام}Paint
برنامج الفوتشوب    } Adobe Photoshop



يتبــــــــــــع

----------


## Sweet Magic

*نبداء  ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اذا حاب تستخدم برنامج الرسام _Paint_

تابع معاي /

----------


## Sweet Magic

اذا حاب تستخدم .. 
برنامج الفوتشوب } Adobe Photoshop






ان شاء الله يكون الشرح  وافي وواضح 
 

تحياتي للجميع  /  

sweetmagic

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبــــــــــــــــا

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا سويت
الشرح جميل جداً
وواضح ومميز
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية الغلا
على هيك شرح وافي ...
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير ،،*

*سويت ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتووو ع الطرح المُفيد والمتميز ،،*

*شرح وآفي مآقصرتي يالغلا ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ع الموضوع القميل ،،*

*لاعدمنآ إطروحآتك المميزهـ ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------

